# Visitor Visa for German national



## amy30 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, 
I am a German national and I entered the UAE on a 30 day visitor visa. I already extended it once at the immigration office for another 30 days. Does anybody know answers to the following questions: 

a. Can I renew my visitors visa again? 

b. If I return to Germany at the end of my total 60 days here, will I be able to re-enter the UAE after a few days, or do I really have to wait a whole month abroad? 

c. What if I go to Oman, for example? Does that change things? 

If any of you have knowledge or first hand experience please let me know. 
My husband works in UAE and his company will be sponsoring me in the future, but that will still take another month or more and we do not want to be separated. 

Thank you for your help!


----------

